# Mini and remote?



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

Does the mini support Bluetooth or RF as I'd like to mount it behind the tv?


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

They have a remote ir target that plugs into the USB port.

Even available with a wall mount.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter-wall

I wish it were available from amazon, but I ended up picking one up despite the high shipping cost. It works great.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

ellinj said:


> They have a remote ir target that plugs into the USB port.
> 
> Even available with a wall mount.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the info....


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

Does the mini support the slide remote?


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

WRX09MD said:


> Does the mini support the slide remote?


yeah, you gotta use the bluetooth dongle though.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

ellinj said:


> They have a remote ir target that plugs into the USB port.
> 
> Even available with a wall mount.
> 
> ...


So the IR adapter doesn't come with the Mini? Once you attach the adapter, I assume the Mini can be controlled via all the standard TiVo IR codes from a universal remote. Is this correct?


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

gweempose said:


> So the IR adapter doesn't come with the Mini? Once you attach the adapter, I assume the Mini can be controlled via all the standard TiVo IR codes from a universal remote. Is this correct?


No, it does not come with the mini, I assume it works with other codes besides 0, but I have no idea, the instruction sheet didn't say that it didn't.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I just want to be clear before I order one of the USB/IR adapters. Do you NEED one in order to use an IR remote, or is it simply designed to extend the IR sensor in case you want to mount it in a cabinet or behind a TV? I will be utilizing an RF base station with IR blasters. I was hoping I could just stick a blaster on the Mini like I do with all my other equipment.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You only need it if you are going to hide the Mini. If you plan on using an RF base station anyway then you can just stick the IR blaster to the IR window on the Mini.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

ellinj said:


> No, it does not come with the mini, I assume it works with other codes besides 0, but I have no idea, the instruction sheet didn't say that it didn't.


Yes, it will work with all codes.


----------



## Alanbrad (Aug 27, 2013)

Really it will work for all codes..i will try now.

Robot Vacuum


----------

